# Myspace



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone and everyone, hit me up..
*www.myspace.com/ericschevy*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm gonna getca.....LMAO


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You better watch out for those online predators lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> You better watch out for those online predators lol.


LOL, Who? Me?..lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

:hammer: I dont like myspace..... can never figure it out :hammer:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lil bit pit karma said:


> :hammer: I dont like myspace..... can never figure it out :hammer:


Yeah is was difficult for me at first. I can help if you need it..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HAHA! NO, I meant you better watch out! lmfao


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHA yeah, we'll see about that. Although I must say I've gotton a shit load of friend requests but they are all adult spammers..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Just watch out for that buzhunter guy. He's a dirty old man.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I get tons of OLD guys trying to add me and talk dirty to me.....

Do I look that old???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> HAHA yeah, we'll see about that. Although I must say I've gotton a shit load of friend requests but they are all adult spammers..


See, I just got an invite from two lesbians just a second ago..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Now, that's alright....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Just watch out for that buzhunter guy. He's a dirty old man.


Yeah, Buzhunter and Marty I keep an eye out for..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I get tons of OLD guys trying to add me and talk dirty to me.....
> 
> Do I look that old???


Old guys talk dirty to everyone lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I get tons of OLD guys trying to add me and talk dirty to me.....
> 
> Do I look that old???


No, not at all. There is just a lot of pervs there..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh boy not again LOL .. I don't have a myspace page for these very reasons hehehehe


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> See, I just got an invite from two lesbians just a second ago..


That's because your the man Eric....HAHAHA


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Where's Red? He's usually in the instigator in these conversations.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> That's because your the man Eric....HAHAHA


LOL, I guess so..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh boy not again LOL .. I don't have a myspace page for these very reasons hehehehe


Oh come on, I know you're no CUR!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Where's Red? He's usually in the instigator in these conversations.


Yeah where is the old dirty dirty LOL ???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Where's Red? He's usually in the instigator in these conversations.


I'm sure he'll be around shortly..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh boy not again LOL .. I don't have a myspace page for these very reasons hehehehe


I noticed you didn't have a page. I was going to stalk you but you make it very difficult.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I noticed you didn't have a page. I was going to stalk you but you make it very difficult.


LMFAO @ BUZ ...... HEY STELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL nice picture of the pig and dog.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I left you a message. lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Eric what's up with the Honda boobie girl.....LMAO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Coletrain said:


> ROFL nice picture of the pig and dog.


LOL, That's how the bully breed was created..lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> LOL, That's how the bully breed was created..lol


Brings back memories of my drunken days :hammer:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Eric what's up with the Honda boobie girl.....LMAO


I don't know, I just seen some jugs bouncing up and down and thought to myself *I gotta have that* lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Eric what's up with the Honda boobie girl.....LMAO


I know. It should be a Chevy girl.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> I know. It should be a Chevy girl.


Nahhhhhh put a BMW shirt on that girl....LMAO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If i could put a chevy emblem on her I would..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I don't know, I just seen some jugs bouncing up and down and thought to myself *I gotta have that* lol


Eeeewwwwwwwww


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry, I'm just a guy..lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I know...


Men are nasty and I'm ok with that...LMAO


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I know...
> 
> Men are nasty and I'm ok with that...LMAO


THAT was a great statement!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey I have a 9 year old little man and he is one of the nastiest things i have seen....


Farts, Burps, Boogers and Scratching......Can't believe I made that little boy....LMAO


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

2 of my boys are really clean and cool but my youngest is all those things and then some. Ornery and evil as hell on top of it. lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> 2 of my boys are really clean and cool but my youngest is all those things and then some. Ornery and evil as hell on top of it. lol


HAHAHA

Ok I feel better then. Mine is a sweet momma's boy...just nasty..LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I sent you a friends request! I'm on there all the time, but I normally just snoop at other peoples pages. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NEELA said:


> I sent you a friends request! I'm on there all the time, but I normally just snoop at other peoples pages. lol


I got it! Thanks..


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Hey I have a 9 year old little man and he is one of the nastiest things i have seen....
> 
> Farts, Burps, Boogers and Scratching......Can't believe I made that little boy....LMAO


You shouldnt say this, you carried him he got part of that from you


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL

I know..He's my baby.

But he is his own person now...LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> You shouldnt say this, you carried him he got part of that from you


^^^ Good point..:thumbsup:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

haha both of my boys are at different ages right now. My oldest just turned 14 in Dec, so he is no longer a mommy lover. He thinks I am evil and trying to ruin his childhood.  lol

ANd the youngest son is 9 and still loves me but is like Roxy's Boy. I am by NO means a lady and I fart and burp, spit loogey's out the window of the car, which both of my boys think is cool and they cna't do it better than me. I am not sure if I should brag about that or not. LMAOOOOO
SO I know they got part of it from me. 


oh Hey Eirc - I added you .


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I never got into myspace, doesnt that take a while to set up??


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

~StangChick~ said:


> I never got into myspace, doesnt that take a while to set up??


Depends on how fancy you want it. You can register and have a page within minutes but if you want something fancy it could take an hour or so..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> Depends on how fancy you want it. You can register and have a page within minutes but if you want something fancy it could take an hour or so..


yeah im definetley fancy..lol, so i will probably never do it.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Nahhhhhh put a BMW shirt on that girl....LMAO


loove me sum beemers!

so what we talking bout?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> haha both of my boys are at different ages right now. My oldest just turned 14 in Dec, so he is no longer a mommy lover. He thinks I am evil and trying to ruin his childhood.  lol
> 
> ANd the youngest son is 9 and still loves me but is like Roxy's Boy. I am by NO means a lady and I fart and burp, spit loogey's out the window of the car, which both of my boys think is cool and they cna't do it better than me. I am not sure if I should brag about that or not. LMAOOOOO
> SO I know they got part of it from me.
> ...


that's ok, i dropped my 2nd grader off at school the other morning and he wiped off my kisses! yes folks yall heard rite! 2nd grade!!! what's wrong with the kids now days! lol.


----------

